# pregnacare conception tablets



## pinkemz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi i am just wondering is anyone taking or have taken pregnacare conception tablets. Any luck with them? side effects. Any other conception supplements you have tried.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 7, 2011)

Not those specific ones, but my wife did take something similar.

I'm not convinced they had any affect, but it's not possible to prove either way.  No side effects other than tasting absolutely foul.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 7, 2011)

I took which ever type of pregnancy vitamins were on offer, whilst ttc and pregnant. I think I had pregnacare at one point, I don't remember any side effects.


----------



## margie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you are currently trying to conceive you should ask your Dr for a prescription for a high strength folic acid tablet. The ones you can buy over the counter are not considered to be of sufficient strength for diabetics.


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 7, 2011)

hi thanx for that. Yes i am taking 5mg folic acid.


----------



## lanpura (Mar 21, 2011)

I take supermarket's own brand pregnancy multivitamins - I compared the labels with pregnacare and they didn't seem too dissimilar.  I started taking them when ttc.  I also take Omega 3 fish oils as I've been advised that these will be good for me too.


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard something on radio 4 a while backk  about how all women should prepare there bodys to have a baby at least a year before, with vitamins and eating the right things, the more ready your body is the better. 

I think i might have had a better pregnancy if we'd planned it.

If your as healthy as can be you ahve the best start 

xx


----------

